

Programming Without Coding Technology (PWCT) - userlabs
http://doublesvsoop.sourceforge.net/pwcthelp/main.htm
Programming Without Coding Technology (PWCT)
======
dragonbonheur
Always interesting, although the design could have been better. It just can't
be picked in a single day despite its visual "simplification". After a while I
always want to come back to text-based programming. The visual interface
should have been closer to what Gamemaker proposes: loops, conditions are
represented as bitmaps and text that can be dragged and dropped in listboxes.
In PWCT there are a lot of repetitive steps that have to be accomplished in
order to write/configure some logic. And the size of this download...

~~~
dragonbonheur
No. Seriously no. Why all the jargon now? There is nothing that's remotely
recognizable to someone familiar with programming language and user
interfaces. I tried it and it was ugly. Uninstalled after less than 10
minutes. Will never try that again.

